
Royal Ordnance Factory Bishopton (2009) - watchdogtimer
http://catchingphotons.co.uk/blog/explosives/royal-ordnance-factory-bishopton/
======
DonaldFisk
I grew up near the factory, without knowing what was made there. The Ordnance
Survey maps at the time showed the area as it was before the factory existed,
and weren't updated until after it closed. Later I learned that they made
cordite (propellant for bullets) there.

Ben Cooper is held in very high regard among urban explorers. His original
report is at [https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/military-
sites/10983-r...](https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/military-
sites/10983-royal-ordnance-factory-bishopton-near-
glasgow-2009-a.html?highlight=bishopton)

Although trespass in Great Britain isn't usually a crime (in England and Wales
it's a tort, and in Scotland in most cases it's a right under the Scottish
Outdoor Access Code), there are certain exceptions, one of which might have
applied to the ROF at the time Ben visited it: places used to store
explosives. Ben was charged, but the Procurator Fiscal dropped all charges.

------
michaelt
_> BAE Systems and Redrow Homes now have a plan – they want to clean up this
entire massive site, and build a housing estate. This is receiving a lot of
local opposition, not least because the preferred method of cleaning up 2000+
buildings full of explosve residue is by burning them._

They seem to have got the go-ahead to build houses, judging from the number of
houses that appear on Google Maps satellite images dated 2020 but not on
streetview images dated 2012 [1]

[1]
[https://www.google.com/maps/place/55%C2%B054'03.6%22N+4%C2%B...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/55%C2%B054'03.6%22N+4%C2%B030'15.4%22W/@55.9031466,-4.5069642,4097m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d55.901!4d-4.50429?hl=en)

~~~
kylegordon
Yes, Dargavel Village is well underway

[http://renfrewshire.gov.uk/dargavel](http://renfrewshire.gov.uk/dargavel)
[http://www.dargavelvillage.co.uk/](http://www.dargavelvillage.co.uk/)

There's various warnings coming out from residents and neighbours already,
such as terms of home purchase including being prohibited from growing food
for consumption for the next ten years, being prohibited from digging more
than a certain depth down, etc

You drive down a typical Scottish new build street, with modern homes on one
side, and 2 meter high fences with 'Danger, keep out" on the other side.

But neighbouring Bishopton is an extremely sought after dormitory village, and
Dargavel is built with that in mind.

------
ggm
The cellulose pulp tanks were made by Bertrams. They were in Edinburgh and I
walked past their boiler making metalworks factory in Sciennes Rd (Marchmont)
going to school in the sixties before it closed. It's flats now.

